# El Baton Double Robusto Cigar Review - Tasty Treat



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the best constructed smokes I have ever had the pleasure of smoking. This thing held ash all the way to the band!! The flavors were predomin...

Read the full review here: El Baton Double Robusto Cigar Review - Tasty Treat


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Great! this is one I have had my eyes on and will have to get now...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

This has been my go to smoke for the last couple of months... Fantastic smoke that can be found for under $5!!!!

VIVA LA NICARAGUA!!!!!!:whoo:


----------

